# Lens Recommendation for Weddings.



## EYEONE (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, I have my first wedding booking in October. Luckily I have some time to second shoot some with a few pros in the area. But I need some new glass for it. Suppose I can spend $1,500 ($2000 if I sell one of my current lenses). What would you recommend?

I have a:
7D Body
EF-S 18-135mm f3.5-5.6. (I hate this lens.)
Tamron 60mm F2.0 Macro (great lens, slow AF)

Lenses I was considering:
EF 50mm 1.4
EF 24-105mm L f4
EF 24-70mm L f2.8
EF 85mm 1.8
EF 70-200mm f4 IS
Sigma 30mm 1.4


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2011)

When I shot weddings, it was 24L and 85L. I never used a flash.

I'd probably recommend a 24L version 1 used and an 85 f/1.8. You should be able to acquire both for under $1300. If you want version II, you can probably get both for $1800.

However, it's all about personal style. I am an available light person.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm also into available light, as I've gotten a number of compliments from events I've shot where they really enjoyed not seeing the flash popping constantly.

CRguy's suggestions are fairly spot on; I might consider this:

28mm f/1.8
85mm f/1.8
135mm f/2
rent second 7D body

I'd consider renting the second body no matter what you do; it's really great to have backup and really critical not to lose time having to switch lenses off of bodies. having different angles of scenes really gives the client much more to pick from and makes for a more vibrant album than seeing a whole stretch shot at 24mm, then a whole stretch shot at 85mm, and so on ...

f/2.8 just seems far too risky unless you know you're going to have great light at the venues, especially on an APS-C body.

another option is to just rent the following:

5D mark II
24-70 f/2.8 L
70-200 f/2.8 L II

which should run you out to about $500, the rest you can save for the future, and bring your 7D as a backup.

good luck with the wedding!


----------



## Freshprince08 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in a similar position - I've got my first wedding coming up in March (having second shot a lot last summer).

It's an Asian (Indian) wedding with different events - some inside, some outside (weather permitting). I'm renting a 70-200 2.8 IS II (can't wait for that!!) for my 7D, and my partner will also be shooting primarily with the 17-55 on my 500D (T1i). I'll also have the Sigmas 30/1.4 and 50/1.4 as well as Canon 85/1.8 on hand. I'd love to shoot the whole 3 days with primes and no flash but I don't think that would be practical. 

From your lens choices I'd be tempted to have at least one zoom on hand, and if you're indoors I would stay clear of the f4 options, especially if you plan to use available light only. But that's just my personal opinion.

Good luck with the wedding, would love to compare notes!!


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 21, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> EF-S 18-135mm f3.5-5.6. (I hate this lens.)



Hate is not a good word to describe my feelings for this particular lens. "Abhor" might be better. I posted these thoughts to the Canon website.

Vignetting is horrible, as is CA. If you love dark corners in your photos, as well as a purple fringe around your subjects, this is the lens for you! I can get the advertised 4 stops of image stabilization, which is a great plus, but the non-USM micro motor AF is very slow, and constantly searching in low light. As far as image quality, the word "disappointing" comes to mind.. I own several Canon lenses, and this one gets left at the bottom of the bag, unless I need quick access to a wide zoom. Build quality is, in a word, terrible. Focus and zoom is very loose. Tip it slightly and the barrel fully extends; no creep here... it flies out. The silver ring started peeling off the barrel, which gives a nice touch to the junky, plastic feel of this lens. If you compare price vs. quality, you would do better to look elsewhere. I am a Canon nut, and shoot with nothing but Canon glass. Canon makes extraordinary lenses. This, my friends, it not one of them.


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 21, 2011)

FatDaddyJones said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > EF-S 18-135mm f3.5-5.6. (I hate this lens.)
> ...



About 1 year ago, I got serious about the idea of buying a Canon DSLR, only having my OM40 film camera at the time. I went into Curry's (large chain electronic consumer goods relatailer in the UK) in Manchester and had a look at whichever xxxD was current at the time; ISTR it was the 500D.

The camera itself was pretty much as I expected. However, I concluded that the lens fitted to the store copy for customers to play with must have been a cheap mock-up "dummy" lens sufficent only to allow customers to see and shoot *something* through the camera.

It was the standard cheap kit lens for that camera; it turned out to be the real thng and not some cheap plastic shop-only prop. I was horrified at the build quality of it.

Luckily I ended up buying a 7D at the end of April, and no lens at all. I started off using my Olympus Zuiko 50mm f/1.2 lens on it with an adaptor.

Martin


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 21, 2011)

I would like to have a good zoom available to use. But I also would love to use available light and no flashes, so a good prime would be best. I love the idea of a 24mm f1.4, I've been eyeing that lens for a long time anyway. I think the 60mm f2.0 will work well enough too.

Given me a lot to think about, I really appreciate the insight. Keep the advice coming!  



FatDaddyJones said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > EF-S 18-135mm f3.5-5.6. (I hate this lens.)
> ...



Oh, I agree. The vingetting doesn't bother me as much but the CA is really really terrible at 18mm as is the zoom creep. It's an ok lens to get in a kit with a Rebel but I would dare think of shooting anything important with it. I used to like it, but the more I use it the more it pisses me off.


----------



## pjdavep (Feb 21, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> I have a:
> 7D Body
> EF-S 18-135mm f3.5-5.6. (I hate this lens.)
> Tamron 60mm F2.0 Macro (great lens, slow AF)
> ...



I help out my wife as a second shooter when she does weddings. Although we have two flashes, we try to do most of the work using available light. She uses a 5DmII and I recently upgraded from a 40D to the 7D. The last wedding we did, I used the 24-70 most of the time and am now on the same page as the wife in regards to the lens - not good. We may have a soft copy, because in my "studio" tests, I cannot get consistently sharp focus from the thing. It's been to Canon twice in the last month, and may go again. I'll probably start a separate thread about it.

Anyway, I found that the 24-70 range is not wide enough on the 1.6x crop of the 7D. There were some instances where I couldn't get everything in the frame. So today I ordered a 17-55 2.8 IS. Supposedly it uses the same L glass, but it's not weather sealed. That's a bummer, because i certainly don't want the thing filling up with dust, so it may just be my wedding lens. It also sucks that since it is an EF-S lens, my wife can't use it on her 5D.

Bottom line is that you may want to incorporate at least one wide lens. Something like:
Canon EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS
Tamron 60mm F2.0 Macro 
Canon 85mm 1.8

You may have some money left over if you go the used route!

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## lbloom (Feb 21, 2011)

kubelik said:


> another option is to just rent the following:
> 
> 5D mark II
> 24-70 f/2.8 L
> ...



I highly recommend this option. I've seen a lot of photographers get really good results with this combo. And it's simple and cheap. 

I have the 24L II and the 85L and both are amazingly sharp and fast in low light, but they are not as versatile as a zoom. Primes are awesome, but then you'll really want two bodies to avoid all the switching back and forth.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 21, 2011)

Hm, It's true that I didn't have a good wide angle lens on that list. I like to use some wide angle shots in my work. And I really do like the 17-55mm but I'm trying to stay away from buy to many more EF-S lenses as my goal is to go FF at some point.

What about the 16-35mm L or 17-40mm L?


----------



## pjdavep (Feb 21, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> Hm, It's true that I didn't have a good wide angle lens on that list. I like to use some wide angle shots in my work. And I really do like the 17-55mm but I'm trying to stay away from buy to many more EF-S lenses as my goal is to go FF at some point.
> 
> What about the 16-35mm L or 17-40mm L?



I was in the same boat in regards to the EF-S thing, but I didn't really have any other choice. I shunned the 16-35 because of no image stabilization (I must have shaky hands), and the 17-40 f/4L is not fast enough. If you ever have to shoot a wedding in a dark church that doesn't allow flash, you'll understand 

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## tomscott (Feb 21, 2011)

Well the best lenses in my eyes are ones that you use all available light, under the huge situations you will face. If you are shooting morning till late at night you need lenses to deal with these situations. If you are being serious about wedding photography you cannot not use a flash. Even if you are in good light you still get shadows casting around the eyes and face and they need to be filled with a little flash. A 580 with a gary fong light sphere does an amazing job (like having a studio! it bounces off the ceiling and has a cap which bounces back into the 360deg bowl giving extremely flattering light. As a wedding photographer you cannot choose the time, light and type of day unfortunately they are all abnormalities. Obviously you wont use flash all the time but it is a must in a wedding kit.

Basically you need to think of the type of situations you will face, your camera and your budget.

Wide angle for large groupes, tight venues etc
standard lens to be suit many situations
prime for those beautiful portraits and small details
telephoto to pick out people, for those journalistic shots

If you had a 5D or a 1 series i would say yes go for your choices but seen as tho you are using a crop camera all of the lenses you are specifying you have to add the 1.6x crop factor and tbh the high end EF-S lenses will be just as good a and cheaper just without the weather sealing. 

Also the widest lens you have is 40mm (24-70) on a crop camera and believe me, you will fit nothing in the frame with that, you need something alot wider like 17-24mm to fit the group shots or if you are in a confined venue where space isnt abundant.

The kit i would buy is :-

EF-S 10-22mm 
EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS
EF 24mm (because it works out about 40mm) if not then the 50mm F1.4
EF 70-200mm F2.8 IS (not the brand new one but the first IS version to save money) The 2.8 rather than the F4 because it picks up people out of crowds beautifully and also is suitable for lower light conditions 
580EX with a gary fong light sphere

I would also have a second body always one with a standard lens and the second body with the 70-200mm or one of the other lenses.

Ive been shooting weddings for 5 years now and this kit has always come up top trumps for me. You are effectively covering 10mm-320mm (with the crop) and if thats not enough i also carry a 2x extender. Also i disagree about the flash, yes its nice not to shoot with it but you will never see a professional wedding photographer without one, and the results show. Most of the time if you learn how to use it properly its almost unrecognisable.

Hope this helps 

Tom Scott


----------



## ronderick (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm just echoing everyone else's suggestions... but I think the most important thing is to have two camera bodies (at least). Even if you have the entire schedule printed out beforehand, you'll find that things are going on too fast, and it could be challenging to even find time to switch lenses.

Beside that, you'll probably want one body with a flexible zoom and another one with a fast prime attached - the zoom to get past all those anxious family friends with compact cameras blocking the aisle and the prime to make up for the overall bad lighting at the dinner banquet. :'(


----------



## distant.star (Feb 22, 2011)

Commendations to Mr. Scott -- he's spot on from my experience.

It's been years since I did weddings (pre-digital and none of that autofocus stuff!). But I'm sure the expectations of clients have not changed -- probably just more demanding and passionate.

I can't emphasize strongly enough taking two cameras for the job (at least the wedding day part of it). I'd rather ride a bicycle in the Indy 500 than have only one camera at a wedding! Beg, borrow or rent another camera. Also, since you don't have substantial experience, take more lenses than you think you'll need. I'd rent one or two extras. Better to have things covered than to be sitting there thinking you could really get the shot if you had a wider, longer, sharper, etc. lens. No two wedding are the same, and you can rarely be sure exactly what you'll come up against. I used to do some site scouting in advance to plan and prepare as best I could.

With that said, I'll just leave you with -- when it comes to shooting weddings, better you than me!


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, so everyone has said to get a second body. I'll either rent a 5D mark II or another 7D. I'm tempted to get another 7D because I could design my kit around a focal length multiplier. Or would the extra low light performance be more useful

Rent:
7D (or 5D Mark II)
EF 24mm L

Buy:
EF-S 10-22mm
EF 85mm 1.8
EF 70-200 f2.8 USM IS (Mark I if I can find it, I can't afford the Mark II)

Sell:
EF-S 18-135mm
Tamron 60mm f2.0 (maybe)


----------



## kubelik (Feb 22, 2011)

absolutely 5DII, and leave the 24mm f/1.4 L on it.

if you do that, you realistically won't really need the 10-22 on the 7D; it's a little redundant, and I've found the 24mm focal length to actually be very versatile, move more with the feet.

you can leave the 70-200 f/2.8 L IS on your 7D. swap the 85mm f/1.8 on either one.

I don't think you really need to design around a focal length multiplier; you should instead be designing around overall focal lengths. don't get too fixated on arbitrary numbers, look at the photography as a whole, are you providing adequate coverage of the event?

you might instead want to change out the 85 f/1.8 for a 50 f/1.4, as you already have the entire 70-200 f/2.8 range covered. the 50 on a 5DII can serve as a standard 50, on the 7D it becomes a medium-portrait lens.


----------



## stickers (Mar 9, 2011)

IMO all you need for weddings is a macro, 24-70 F2.8 and a 70-200 F2.8. That's all I use and get great results.


----------



## LeoParty (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I highly recommend to use two bodies on weddings. Both are computers. One might fail... ;-)

Normally I use the 24L I on my 7D and my 85L II on my 5D. With this combination I do 80% of all wedding pics. I am fast, because it is easier to handle two bodies than to switch between different lenses.

In my lens bag I have additionally a 35 mm, a 50mm, my lovely 135er and a 70-200L. Last one is used only in front of the church, when people are talking and having some drinks (after the wedding and the first wave of congratulations).

What I always carry with me is my Sunbounce and a white colored umbrella (big one, without any advertising on it). That opens me possibilities in changing weather. But don't believe I would use the umbrella just during rainfall. It is phantastic (and easy to handle) during strong sunshine too.

Does it help?


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, I'm in the process of selling my lenses now. I was going to keep the 60mm but the focusing issue on with the 7D is really annoying. Sometimes if it's very out of focus and I try to focus it will just sit there and do nothing. Even if it's close to focus it can take 3-6 seconds to lock in. Worked fine on the Rebel though.

Anyway, right now I have a 24-70mm f2.8 and a 10-22mm f3.5 from LensRental.com. I have a party that I'm shooting on Friday so I thought it'd be a good opportunity to try some options out. The 24-70 is very incredible. And so is the 10-22 actually. I haven't decided about the 10-22 but I think I will be purchasing the 24-70 when I get my lenses sold.

So for the wedding I might rent the 70-200 f2.8 and a few faster primes as well. I also need to buy the battery grip and more batteries.


----------



## timsmith777 (Mar 9, 2011)

On the wide spectrum, I've been using the Tokina 11-16 f2.8 for nearly a year now. I chose this wide zoom for the speed and for the fact that I found it to be a better low-light performer than Canon's 10-22 lens; the narrower zoom range was an easy trade for the speed. The Tokina lens has performed flawlessly on my 40d and 7d, and also on a 1d-mkIII and a 5d-mkII. On those last two cameras, once I've cropped out the obvious vignette (due to the larger sensor size), I'm left with a very pleasing, super-wide capture. The Tokina lens has been a fantastic choice for me.


----------



## mogud (Mar 9, 2011)

Many years ago I was a very busy wedding photographer using all Hasselblad equipment. I carried three film backs, a spare body, three Zeiss lens (50mm WA, 80mm, 150mm portrait lens) and a tripod. If I were to start doing weddings again now, I would carry the 5D Mk 11, 7d, 24-105mm and the 100mmL Macro lens(it's one of the sharpest lenses Canon makes). I rarely used the 50mm Zeiss WA and so carrying a wide angle like the 24mm is unnecessary and more weight to lug around. I would leave the 10-20mm at home because it will distort faces and make everybody wider than they are. I can't imagine lugging around the 70-200mm f/2.8, so I'd also not bring it. I'd also have a large white umbrella, two 580 EX I's or EX II and the Epsom P-6000 Multimedia viewer to lbackup my CF cards all day long. I would never take CF cards larger than 8 gb and I would have 4 cards with backups. One card for the brides home shots, one for the church, one for the portraits and one for the reception. IMHO, the day is too hectic to be changing lenses. if you want to carry many lenses, they should be mounted on their own body. My perspective and 2 cents.


----------



## AJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Use your 7D. Buy a Canon 17-55/2.8 IS and an 85/1.8 or 100/2. These are sharp wide open, focus without hesitation, and focus with great accuracy. This is all you really need. I know, because I own the set and I've worked assisting a wedding pro.

Be sure to have backup: another body, standard zoom (maybe the 18-135 that you hate) and a second hotshoe flash.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> Or would the extra low light performance [of the 5DII] be more useful



The 5DII does much better in low light than the 7D. ISO 3200 is actually usable on my 5DII, whereas on my 7D I really don't like going over ISO 800, and that's with DxO to handle the noise in post. That's the obvious advantage. Less obvious but still significant is that the 5DII's AF system does better in low light than the 7D (even though the 7D's AF system is overall much better, especially with moving subjects).

One thing I like about having both the 7D and the 5DII - they use the same battery.

The 24-70mm and 24-105mm are both excellent, and both are better on FF.

For an ultrawide lens, the 10-22mm on your 7D is a great option - distortion at 10mm is much, much less than with the 16-35mm at 16mm on a full frame body.

Just my 2Â¢. Good luck!


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 16, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 5DII does much better in low light than the 7D. ISO 3200 is actually usable on my 5DII, whereas on my 7D I really don't like going over ISO 800, and that's with DxO to handle the noise in post. That's the obvious advantage. Less obvious but still significant is that the 5DII's AF system does better in low light than the 7D (even though the 7D's AF system is overall much better, especially with moving subjects).



I agree, 

I sold my backup camera (1D MK II) and ordered a 7D the same day they were announced. When it arrived, I spent a week shooting with it. I found that I did not like the noise when I used it over ISO 800, while I use my 5D MK II at ISO 3200 all the time.

I returned the 7D and bought a 1D MK III, which is excellent at ISO 1600, but ISO 3200 is a stretch. Both 5D MK II, and 1D MK III get lots of use. Lightroom 3 does change things a little, it makes the usable ISO go up about 1/2 stop.


----------



## CanonFreak23 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey everyone. Currently I shoot with a 5DMKII and a 24-105 4.0L and a 14mm 2.8L. You guys talk about shooting weddings without flashes but I'm curious how your able to do that. The reason I ask is because during the wedding and reception that seems easy to do but what about during group shots at the end of the wedding and things like that. Are their not harsh shadows on people's faces? Anyways I would love to get to this but maybe it's because were I'm from some of our churches have HORRIBLE lighting. Well anything you can provide would help in what i need to do with being able to shoot without a flash. Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2011)

CanonFreak23 said:


> ...what about during group shots at the end of the wedding and things like that. Are their not harsh shadows on people's faces? Anyways I would love to get to this but maybe it's because were I'm from some of our churches have HORRIBLE lighting.



Get more than one flash, get them off your camera, and use modifiers (umbrellas/softboxes) to soften the light.


----------



## CanonFreak23 (Mar 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> CanonFreak23 said:
> 
> 
> > ...what about during group shots at the end of the wedding and things like that. Are their not harsh shadows on people's faces? Anyways I would love to get to this but maybe it's because were I'm from some of our churches have HORRIBLE lighting.
> ...



Yea I've got 2 flashes off camera on a wireless system. Depending on the situation I'll have the umbrella reflect or shot through. But they were talking about not using lighting at all so I was wondering how they accomplish that


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 17, 2011)

CanonFreak23 said:


> Hey everyone. Currently I shoot with a 5DMKII and a 24-105 4.0L and a 14mm 2.8L. You guys talk about shooting weddings without flashes but I'm curious how your able to do that. The reason I ask is because during the wedding and reception that seems easy to do but what about during group shots at the end of the wedding and things like that. Are their not harsh shadows on people's faces? Anyways I would love to get to this but maybe it's because were I'm from some of our churches have HORRIBLE lighting. Well anything you can provide would help in what i need to do with being able to shoot without a flash. Thanks



F4 and f 2.8 are really not that fast for low light, f 2.8 will often work at slow shutter speeds, but if you do not use flash, get fast primes. My 35mm L, 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8, and 135mmL really outshine my 24-105mm l which I have mostly relegated to outdoor use.

If you have shadows, then 2 or 3 flashes and possibly reflectors as well are needed to provide even light.

I took this recently at a high school play using a single on-camera flash with diffuser. I did not have my setup along with the light stands, reflectors, etc. I printed this on a 16 inch wide roll of paper, about 30 some inches long. The kids all signed it and gave it to the drama teacher.


----------



## papa-razzi (Mar 19, 2011)

One consideration is the trend to very large prints for weddings. At least the last several I have been to in the last few months. A 5D II will have the advantage there. I would rent a 5DII and do most of the shooting of the Bride, Bride/Groom with that - those are the shots that tend to get turned into very large prints. The 5DII combined with a 50mm 1.4 gives you a nice lens for candid shots indoors at the reception in available light.


----------



## micromirror (Mar 19, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> Ok, so everyone has said to get a second body. I'll either rent a 5D mark II or another 7D. I'm tempted to get another 7D because I could design my kit around a focal length multiplier. Or would the extra low light performance be more useful
> 
> Rent:
> 7D (or 5D Mark II)
> ...



Having at least one FF camera is useful because then your options really open up at the wide angle end to include lots of lovely primes from Zeis, etc.


----------



## cpsico (Mar 27, 2011)

Three very good L zoom lens that i have used for weddings, my 24-70L 2.8 is a hammer that hits the nail on the head all day and night. Its versatile and the color and contrast are wonderful. APS-C cameras are not good at low or available light, no matter what the manufacture lets you dial the ISO up too!!. I would say spend some of your money and a transmitter/receiver kit like one from quantum and a reliable but inexpensive room light like the alien bees 400. Its light reliable and inexpensive. The transmitters will allow you to turn the room light on or off with a flip of a switch. This gives you creative versatility and the ability to get nice lower ISO high quality shots that are absolutely expected. Grandma and everyone else with a crappy point and shoot with have tons of grainy available light shots. 
btw I have seen people talk about soft copies of lenses but don't forget that the camera bodies are not always perfectly calibrated either. Your 7d has a micro adjust feature that can be used to fine tune all of your lenses. That or send the body and lens together to canon to be calibrated together.


----------



## Caring (Mar 28, 2011)

micromirror said:


> Having at least one FF camera is useful because then your options really open up at the wide angle end to include lots of lovely primes from Zeis, etc.



Except that you will never use a Zeiss lens for a wedding (as Canon mount ones are manual focus except for the antique Carl Zeiss Jenner lenses!).

I would highly recommend the Canon 17-55mm EFS f/2.8 IS USM lens for weddings on the 7D. There is no other lens with the fast speed and the IS to match.

It is usually compared with the 24-70mm (I have both), but for a 1.6x crop camera the L glass is a bit tight, and it is not as versatile in low light without the IS. Many people say that IS is a gimmick as you can workaround with bracing and other stability techniques. But when the bride and groom hug or kiss and you have a split second to take the photo, there is no time for that. Fast aperture with IS is da bomb in weddings.

Thanks,

Caring


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, I took a bit of a dive and got a 24-70mmL and a 70-200mm L f2.8 IS II. To round it out I may rent another Speedlite, a 85mm 1.8 and a 5D Mark II.

I really wish Canon had a 14-24mm like Nikon's. That's would make 14-200 available with three lenses and useful on Crop and FF alike.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 1, 2011)

Whatever equipment you choose, watch your step!

http://su.pr/32PLzd


----------



## bvukich (Apr 1, 2011)

distant.star said:


> Whatever equipment you choose, watch your step!
> 
> http://su.pr/32PLzd



So remember kids, always use underwater housings when shooting weddings.


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 2, 2011)

bvukich said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever equipment you choose, watch your step!
> ...



I just want to know if the cameras made it or not


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess your lens choice depends greatly on the type of weddings that you will be photographing and the aproach that you are taking. I'm a UK wedding photographer and I shoot with available light (no flashes). I tend to use zooms in the summer, but fast primes in the winter where it's generally a lot darker. On a sunny day, I'll choose a 24-70/2.8 L on one 5DII and a 135L on my other 5DII. In winter or during a ceremony with less light, I'll choose a 35 f1.4 L and an 85mm f1.2 IIL combo or a 24 f1.4 II L and a 50 f1.2 L combo, depending on the size of the venue.


----------

